# Q-Score: need help with Lamb Shoulder Chops



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 8, 2009)

I haven't cooked or eaten Lamb for about 12 years 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, (never smoked it) and I'm wondering if anyone has a seasoning blend which will tame-down the gamey flavor. I figured on doing a cold smoke & sear over a charcoal fired kettle grill...great for any smaller pieces of meat, and the thickness of the chops remains unknown at this time.

I got my hands on some cheap (well, free) meat today from the parent of a kid who's been staying at our house for awhile:



The English Roast will likely be attending a jerky session, along with my slicer. The GB, may or may not be too high of fat content for a jerky ride...that'll be decided when I get some thawed out and have a look at it...cold smoked/seared burgers is a mighty tasty and quick back-up plan to have, if needed. Got that end covered.

Anyway, the Lamb Chops might kick my rear-end...been too long and I never really spent enough time cooking it to have a good method (until now) or seasonings for it. My two oldest boys will probably eat it along with myself...I don't think I can convince the ladies or youngest boy of the house that it's good eating, but, I'll try...

_Does rosemary, garlic, CBP, onion, kosher salt and a touch of basil with cherry/apple smoke sound about right?_

Thanks for _*any *_tips/opinions on seasonings, as I have no other ideas for what will go well with lamb springing up to bite me at this point in time.

Eric


----------



## ronp (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds about right Eric. I cook my lamb roasts rare and they are not gamey at all.

Good luck and I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Ron, I'm just kinda going by gut instinct on this one...yeah, I'll get myself pumped up a bit before the I load up the charcoal chimney, get into the mindset and go with the flow. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again, good buddy.

Eric


----------



## chefrob (Oct 9, 2009)

garlic, rosemary, S&P are clasic  and what i would go with.....the onion would be good too.


----------



## herkysprings (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is a recipe I did a long time ago, that came out GREAT for leg o lamb. It's from a Bradley recipe card, but you could just use the rub and smoke it in whatever.

*Smoked Leg of Lamb*

*Ingredients*
• 2.5 to 3 kg (5 to 6 lb) leg of lamb boned and tied
*Paste:* 
• 1 small onion peeled and halved
• 1 head of garlic peeled
• 45 ml (3 tbsp) fresh lemon juice
• 10 ml (2 tsp) lemon zest
• 30 ml (2 tbsp) paprika
• 5 ml (1 tsp) rosemary
• 10 ml (2 tsp) coarse salt
• 10 ml (2 tsp) coarse ground pepper
• 90 ml (6 tbsp) olive oil
*To Serve*
• lemon wedges
• extra virgin olive oil
• minced fresh mint
*Preparation*
Prepare the paste by combining all the paste ingredients except the oil in a food processor and process. With the processor running, pour in the oil and continue processing until a paste forms. Spread the paste generously on the lamb. Place the lamb in a plastic bag/wrap and refrigerate overnight. Remove the lamb the next day and let stand for 45 minutes.
*Smoking Method*
Preheat your Bradley Smoker to between 105°C and 120°C (220°F and 250°F). Place the lamb in the Bradley Smoker and using Special Blend flavor bisquettes smoke/cook until the lamb is medium/rare, approximately 30 minutes per pound. Use a meat thermometer to check.

Here is a pic of what I got, sliced with some pasta salad. it came out great, perfect doneness all the way through. I separated the leg meat and sliced it in the individual smaller chunks.


----------

